# pigeon eggs import



## FENERLI (Jun 2, 2008)

hi, i was planning to bring some Turkish Tumbler eggs from my country.
I will buy an incubator to hatch them. However, In the airport they scan
everything, will the eggs be still fertile after being scanned on X ray
? if anyone has some ideas,pls write.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you need to look at the USDA web site to see if you even are allowed, you may need a permit...as far as the exray, it could affect them, but you still may get a hatch it's hard to tell.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

How would you keep them at the right temperature and humidity during the flight? 

John


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

John_D said:


> How would you keep them at the right temperature and humidity during the flight?
> 
> John


He wouldn't need to do that, if they haven't begun incubating. Except to keep them from getting too cold!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

TheSnipes said:


> He wouldn't need to do that, if they haven't begun incubating. Except to keep them from getting too cold!


Ahhh, I see 

Grab 'em soon as laid and they just stay in suspended animation, kinda thing. Good thinkin'

John


----------

